# Turbo w/ Cold air intake, is it worth it?



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well.. if anyone here keeps tabs on me, im turboing my car, blah blah

what i want to know is... will having a cold air setup (in the fender wall/bumper) make any difference what-so-ever in comparisson to a under hood intake.. Im quite confused, cause once it enters the turbo.. will it not have the exact same temperature anyways?... and doesnt the intercooler keep it about the same temps...

well, just inquiring.. seeings i have to make all my own piping and stuff.. it would prolly be easier to make a CAI for the turbo


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't make it any more complicated than the setup has to be. trust me on this one.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Have CAI on my car. Look at it this way, the turbo will compress the air and heat it above whatever temperature it came in. So if it comes into the turbo at 120 it will leave, for example at 180. if it comes in at 60 it will exit the turbo at 120. So yes a CAI will benefit a turbo as well.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i was kinda wondering the same thing....cause i can make mine a CAI, and all i have to buy is an elbow...the holes already cut and everything...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I just relocated my battery to the rear.. so.. i got so much freaking room, its not even funny. at all!!!.. lol.. i could make like.. jesus.. but yea, ill probably make myself a CAI then.. seeings i gotta make my own piping.. First things first will be the Downpipe.. then the turbo intake pipe, then the turbo outlet pipe to intercooler.. then intercooler to the throttle body.. i got a pretty good idea of how its going to look.. im goin to bust out the pen and paper though.. make a few sketches of how i want it to be setup..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

let me know if you need my help...i can look at my piping and see what bends were used....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i can honestly say its a good layer of protection... usually I get pinging at 12psi with the bluebird IC (in the day time) but last night I floored it (it was like 57 outside) and the wastegate flew to 12 before settling at 10... no pinging... 

I actually used my PR CAI and used the lower pipe, turned it to the left and built a elbow to connect it to the turbo... not that hard at all...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol.. well, im going to have a FMIC thats freaking massive.. i think like.. 28*8*3 , TURBO LAG OWNS!!!! lol.. nah, it will at least cool massivly.

but i guess it does make sense on how a CAI would be cooler irriguardless.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

why do you need an IC that big? for 10-14 psi that's kind of overkill and expensive! plus the pressure drop across the IC....

well the CAI working is not in debate, i just think its SIMPLE to do and if you have the means to do it, do it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah.. well, as far as the intercooler is concerned.. i still dont know.. it may be massive overkill or not. im not going over 14psi... i duno.. the good thing is, some stuff still isnt ordered.. so i can still plan..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> lol.. well, im going to have a FMIC thats freaking massive.. i think like.. 28*8*3 , TURBO LAG OWNS!!!! lol.. nah, it will at least cool massivly.
> 
> but i guess it does make sense on how a CAI would be cooler irriguardless.




mines 23-8-3... not too bad


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well I dunno... I guess it would depend on the IC you get, some have less drop in pressure than others.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wait how is it too expensive.. 200$ is expensive?.. I actually found a neater intercooler.. but its going to be a PITA to route piping for.. I may just go with a starion.. those forge units are WAY to much


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well... I guess for me I spent 35 bucks on a bluebird intercooler so put that in perspective


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> wait how is it too expensive.. 200$ is expensive?.. I actually found a neater intercooler.. but its going to be a PITA to route piping for.. I may just go with a starion.. those forge units are WAY to much


The Forge is an inexpensive QUALITY intercooler. You cannot compare hook up prices or used equipment.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol. and like you said. your detonating.. ... screw it.. ill go jack a 18wheeler intercooler.. and cut it in half.. and then use it.. lol

JK btw


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Someone call me cheap???

Yeah I would get a larger intercooler than i have now... except I don't plan on keeping the car past next year. 

I read somewhere that 80% of the work done by and intercooler is done within the first inch of the surface... meaning if your intercooler is 3" deep 80% of the heat is reduced by the first inch.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wes said:


> The Forge is an inexpensive QUALITY intercooler. You cannot compare hook up prices or used equipment.


I can compare hook up prices, because my turbo kit is on a budget, buddy!

I never said the forge unit sucked.. im just saying for what it is, I dont have that kinda cash.. its like.. should i spend 350-400$ on a single intercooler? or should i spend 400$ on a MAF, intercooler, piping, and injectors... lol.. and still not notice THAT MUCH of a difference.. if only a tiny bit more lag... Like i said.. i still am planning it out


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I can compare hook up prices, because my turbo kit is on a budget, buddy!
> 
> I never said the forge unit sucked.. im just saying for what it is, I dont have that kinda cash.. its like.. should i spend 350-400$ on a single intercooler? or should i spend 400$ on a MAF, intercooler, piping, and injectors... lol.. and still not notice THAT MUCH of a difference.. if only a tiny bit more lag... Like i said.. i still am planning it out


Hey BUDDY budget turbo is any oxymoron. Anyway I know you didn;t say it sucked. You just said it was WAY too much. Maybe your post should have said I don;t want to spend that much ...... :cheers:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol.. who would? ... unless you are very rich, and wipe your butt with 100$ bills.. lol.. in which case, i want to be your plumber..

well Buddy, my budget turbo isnt an oxymoron.. i just have really really good friends..


----------

